
Burrows-Wheeler Transform [video] - bane
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WRANhDiSHM
======
daemonk
Wow this is a great video. I was able to implement a simple python version of
the BWT as described in the video here:

[https://gist.github.com/damiankao/908fe1fd6562dc75f40c](https://gist.github.com/damiankao/908fe1fd6562dc75f40c)

------
dkural
This algorithm is widely used in genomics. Here's an explanation by Ben
Langmead, a computational biologist, with some Python code as well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n7NPk5lwbI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n7NPk5lwbI)

The original paper, interestingly, only published as a report:

[http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/SRC-
RR-124.pdf](http://www.hpl.hp.com/techreports/Compaq-DEC/SRC-RR-124.pdf)

------
dalke
Fun! Now I'm going to watch the whole 'Compressor Head' series. Thanks,
Googler Developers!

------
jldugger
Finally, an explanation that kinda sorta makes sense of why it's reversable.

~~~
dnautics
if only it explained how it works!

